

Please review my project...... - maserati

I posted it here before so I made some changes. Any feedbacks or criticisms are highly appreciated. Any suggestions for advertising this site? http://jamafriend.com
======
mishmash
It looks like you will be competing directly with Facebook.

That's Facebook. ;)

But okay.. if we assume that many people only have time and energy for one
main social network, could you briefly tell me what your site offers that
other networks don't (especially FB)?

~~~
maserati
Thanks for the feedback.

Jamafriend is a social networking application that displays your location and
your friends' location on the Google map with links to current weather,
headline news and current events as long as valid locations were provided. To
protect people's privacy, Jamafriend doesn't automatically geolocate your
location. It's up to you if you want to provide your location and manually
enter it on our system. Another thing is you can choose a design for your
photo album and can change it anytime.

~~~
mishmash
Knowing how hot geo is and googling around for a few minutes, would it be
logical to conclude that FB adding geolocation features is both likely and
major risk to your venture?

And not familiar with Facebook's TOS, so maybe this isn't even possible, but
would it make any sense to investigate taking your innovations and developing
a FB App or integrating with Foursquare's API somehow?

Not trying to rain on anyone's parade, either. :)

------
atomical
Is this a project or a startup? I think it's wise for most entrepreneurs to
steer clear of social. It's saturated.

~~~
maserati
It's a personal project of mine that I do during my freetime. I did everything
by myself so I guess it's a project.

------
stevederico
Clickable <http://www.jamafriend.com>

